# Critical Skills



## ScoopMaster (Feb 1, 2021)

is it possible for me to apply for critical skills visa here in SA or i have to go back to Zim?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

ScoopMaster said:


> is it possible for me to apply for critical skills visa here in SA or i have to go back to Zim?


The answer depends on your current status here in SA. What kind of SA visa do you currently have. Are you a spouse or child of a citizen/permanent resident? If yes u you can apply here in SA.


----------



## Manat5 (Mar 25, 2021)

ScoopMaster said:


> is it possible for me to apply for critical skills visa here in SA or i have to go back to Zim?


Its probably late, but if you're not yet illegal, apply for your CSV in south Africa. Applying from other countries takes a lot longer.


----------

